# Gurbani Kirtan #56 Bolho Sach Naam Kartar



## kaur-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #56 Bolho Sach Naam Kartar*

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee Ang 1329

Parbhaatee *Guru Nanak Dev *
 pRBwqI mhlw 1 ]
* prabhaathee mehalaa 1 ||*
Prabhaatee, First Mehl:

 idsit ibkwrI bMDin bWDY hau iqs kY bil jweI ]
* dhisatt bikaaree bandhhan baandhhai ho this kai bal jaaee ||*
 I am a sacrifice to that one who binds in bondage his evil and corrupted gaze.

 pwp puMn kI swr n jwxY BUlw iPrY AjweI ]1]
* paap punn kee saar n jaanai bhoolaa firai ajaaee ||1||*
 One who does not know the difference between vice and virtue wanders around uselessly. ||1||

 bolhu scu nwmu krqwr ]
* bolahu sach naam karathaar ||*
 Speak the True Name of the Creator Lord.

 Puin bhuiV n Awvx vwr ]1] rhwau ]
* fun bahurr n aavan vaar ||1|| rehaao ||*
 Then, you shall never again have to come into this world. ||1||Pause||

 aUcw qy Puin nIcu krqu hY nIc krY sulqwnu ]
* oochaa thae fun neech karath hai neech karai sulathaan ||*
 The Creator transforms the high into the low, and makes the lowly into kings.

 ijnI jwxu sujwixAw jig qy pUry prvwxu ]2]
* jinee jaan sujaaniaa jag thae poorae paravaan ||2||*
 Those who know the All-knowing Lord are approved and certified as perfect in this world. ||2||

 qw kau smJwvx jweIAY jy ko BUlw hoeI ]
* thaa ko samajhaavan jaaeeai jae ko bhoolaa hoee ||*
 If anyone is mistaken and fooled, you should go to instruct him.

 Awpy Kyl kry sB krqw AYsw bUJY koeI ]3]
* aapae khael karae sabh karathaa aisaa boojhai koee ||3||*
 The Creator Himself plays all the games; only a few understand this. ||3||

 nwau pRBwqY sbid iDAweIAY Cofhu dunI prIqw ]
* naao prabhaathai sabadh dhhiaaeeai shhoddahu dhunee pareethaa ||*
 Meditate on the Name, and the Word of the Shabad, in the early hours before dawn; leave your worldly entanglements behind.

 pRxviq nwnk dwsin dwsw jig hwirAw iqin jIqw ]4]9]
* pranavath naanak dhaasan dhaasaa jag haariaa thin jeethaa ||4||9||*
 Prays Nanak, the slave of God's slaves: the world loses, and he wins. ||4||9||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

